# tobacco and DR



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

Yep, just smoked two tiny cigars and did not even inhale most of it, but the little bit of smoke I got into my lungs is enough to incite DR and anxiety. I am jittery inside right now.

I know that it would be the same with alcohol. Pulls out DR as soon as the alc takes effect.

Am I just oversensitive or is this normal?
Any suggestions?


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

No, sometimes when I'm at a bar and there is a lot of smoke, I feel my DP coming on strong. I don't drink at all so I don't know about the alcohol. But even when I smoke ciggs my self (I don't smoke weed or do ANY drugs) I feel the DP starting. Not all the time, but most the time. I just try and talk my way through it. Yea know....come on, pull through this....concentrate. Athough the ciggs do mess with my DP I just can't seem to quite the ciggs. I only have about 10 or less a day but it calms my nerves down soooo much. But I do think there is a connection between Ciggs and DP


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i self medicate with cigs. i dont smoke at work so by lunchtime i'm needing some. it stops the anxiety. i've not found it to increase dp/dr


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

ditto pdr, i smoke to get help me through my dr to be honest. i think if you dont smoke regularily and then smoke you could get the headrush and that might spark off the attack, im not sure.
damn i need a cigarette


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

are either of your parents alchoholics or have addictions? it douns like you could have a pre disposition to addiction and maybe this is an effect of it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

once in a great while i'll get a stoge off of one of my friends & smoke it, especially if im feeling anxious, and sometimes it kind of calms down the anxiety. I don't think it makes anything worse for me.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Cigarettes creates dissiness, block the lungs, therefore less oxygen is provided to the brain when used daily...
Cigarettes messes with blood sugar

Cigarettes contains more than 400 chemicals :evil: ...how can it not affect DP/DR ??????????? :?:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

I smoke a lot. When there are a couple of hours I dont smoke (as if that ever happens), my mind feels more clear. Still, Im so stressed and anxious I need my smokes. I wonder how I would feel if I didnt smoke at all.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Wendy, I will tell you how you would feel...from going from a 2 pack a day anxiety smoker for 28 years. I still get stressed and anxious,_but_ I just don't light up. I hate it for me. :evil:

Now my husband was a pack or so a day smoker and he could go a week without lighting up if he was with some of his outdoor buds on a trip. He says he never thinks about it until I start whining about it. 

They are awful for you. But then, there are times in my mind when I think a cig and a Jack Daniels would cure all that ails me. I feel DR if I even smell alcohol now ( which must be in my head, but it still feels like a trigger). Smelling second hand smoke sometimes smells good and other times makes me nauseous.

I, you asked for suggestions, but the answer to your question is much too obvious for one as bright as you. But...if I must say it...JUST STOP. There you have it. :wink:

Best Wishes to you.
terri*


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

> there are times in my mind when I think a cig and a Jack Daniels would cure all that ails me.


Terri, wouldnt it be just SO nice if that could work?


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Anyone with DP/DR here stopped smoking ?


----------



## Magneto (Sep 18, 2004)

I did Inflammed.

Once I realized I had a "normal" condition, I cold turkeyed everything, including cigarettes.

Peace,
Magneto


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Inflammed said:


> Anyone with DP/DR here stopped smoking ?


I smoked for two years' time in my past, but stopped smoking about three years ago. Well, I still chew nicotine chewing gum, but not very often. I have thought to quit the use of chewing gum too, as I heard from my doctor that it is nicotine, which makes skin age. Sometimes I wish I could still smoke, as it was such a pleasant way to feel a short relaxation trip for me. But for health reasons I won't start that 'hobby' of mine again...


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

All of you who had stop smoking...did it made any change on your DP/DR ?

The funny thing I noticed is when I do sport I get very DP'ed, because of my breath rate or something like that...
Any ways...DP/DR feels so much like there an important organ (heart, lungs or brain) is failing or only giving 20% of capacity...

Thanks.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Nicotine stimulates the central nervous system, making you feel awake and alert because your body releases epinephrine which is adrenaline I think. Your heart rate goes up after a couple of drags. Withdrawal really alters your mood - especially anxiety and heart rate.
Its a catch 22 situation because once you are hooked, the same drug can produce a calming, soothing feeling which is what you get addicted to. Plus there is the psychological dependency which makes giving up a nightmare for any anxiety sufferer. I would choose a time when you are not especially struggling with your anxiety if you want to give up.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

when i smoke cigaretts i usally dont get any DR side affects unless im really tired or really out of it.

When I smoke a cigar I def feel it after i smoke ESPCIALLY the next day for some reason (If i do smoke a cigar its before i go to bed). I also notice if I smoke too many cigaretts while drinking some night the next day i feel god awful.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Inflammed said:


> Anyone with DP/DR here stopped smoking ?


Smoked for 2 years here, stopped smoking a while ago... I noticed that it calms you down for a little after but for the most you have more anxiety than before. I used to smoke in the car cuz i would get loads of anxiety while driving, now that i have stopped my anxiety while driving has lowered dramatically. Don't smoke it's pretty hard to quit took me like 6 times and cigarettes are really expensive after a while.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Used to chew, i had to stop in the summer due to surgery and i haven't done it too many times since then, it really makes my dp so much worse, also upsets my stomach for some reason even tho im not swallowin it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

smoking makes my anxiety and dp 10000000 times worse, but i still smoke


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I get horrible dp/dr and brain fog every time i quit smoking. The brain fog get's especially bad to the point where i cant function. The clonazepam makes quitting abit easier but not much.

Also i think i read that smoking affect's the metabolism of certain benzos and makes your liver metabolize them faster so you need more of the drug then you normally would. So smoking while taking clonazepam could be totally counterproductive. Not that you need that as a good enough reason to give up smoking.


----------

